# British accents when it comes to dating?



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

This probably relates mostly to Americans but apparently they go crazy over the English accent over there. Like here in England there is no advantage at all no matter how polite you come across and its probably because were use to it and heard it so many times. The accent here has no favour in dating what so ever. 

So what makes a British accent attractive that is my question? If its the fact that its different and mysterious then well so are a lot of other accents in English such as Germans, Indians, Polish etc..
Does anyone else other than from America think highly of the accent or isit just Americans? 

_The reason I put this in relationship category is because I saw this answer on yahoo questions & answer (It seems like I was born in England but was meant for America have a read):_
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130119112725AA8V9nn


----------



## Everton (Jul 15, 2013)

Because USA have dull monotone accents so they love something new and different . I love Australian accents personally (Im uk)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

British accents are awesome. I don't know why, but I can definitely say that I and like 70% of any girl Ive ever met, have thought that the accent alone is sexy. I don't know why.. it just sounds so endearing. I mean Im not the kind of person that would **** someone just because of the way they sound, but Id definitely be a lot more interested in them initially. If you come to America, Im sure youll get some attention because of your accent. But don't expect women to just start humping you as soon as you open your mouth. Lol.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Everton said:


> Because USA have dull monotone accents


Really? I thought they always came across energetic and different. Seriously I've never seen or heard of an American with a dull monotone accent


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> British accents are awesome. I don't know why, but I can definitely say that I and like 70% of any girl Ive ever met, have thought that the accent alone is sexy. I don't know why.. it just sounds so endearing. I mean Im not the kind of person that would **** someone just because of the way they sound, but Id definitely be a lot more interested in them initially. If you come to America, Im sure youll get some attention because of your accent. But don't expect women to just start humping you as soon as you open your mouth. Lol.


 Maybe its the stereotypes of Brits which go with it and not just the accent? German English speakers could be just as foreign but it is also harsh. And don't worry I didn't think Americans were that low



KelsKels said:


> But don't expect women to just start humping you as soon as you open your mouth. Lol.


 I guess this is half way there right?


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

The Welsh do it for it... I dont know why but if im talking to a welsh girl on the phone, I turn to putty. Such a hot accent


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

seriously?? I always thought this was a myth and the yanks all thought we were ponces tbh. being really honest, no british people like American accents on men or women. they don't dislike them they're just ambivalent to them I guess.


----------



## Everton (Jul 15, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> Really? I thought they always came across energetic and different. Seriously I've never seen or heard of an American with a dull monotone accent


Haha wtf must interpret it different. I have never met an English person who has disagreed about American accent being dull and flat !

Anyway, what exactly is an English accent? There is like 70 accents. Americans all think we all either sound like the queen or east end cockney :no


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Everton said:


> Haha wtf must interpret it different. I have never met an English person who has disagreed about American accent being dull and flat !
> 
> Anyway, what exactly is an English accent? There is like 70 accents. Americans all think we all either sound like the queen or east end cockney :no


I find the accent different, if a British and American were to speak I would find the American accent more intriguing. An English accent is one of the 70 accents


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ak3891 said:


> This probably relates mostly to Americans but apparently they go crazy over the English accent over there. Like here in England there is no advantage at all no matter how polite you come across and its probably because were use to it and heard it so many times. The accent here has no favour in dating what so ever.
> 
> So what makes a British accent attractive that is my question? If its the fact that its different and mysterious then well so are a lot of other accents in English such as Germans, Indians, Polish etc..
> Does anyone else other than from America think highly of the accent or isit just Americans?
> ...


Scottish accents work well here in England, and some Irish accents. I don't think it works the other way around though lol, at least I've never heard any Scottish or Irish people complimenting English accents.

I think it's only some English accents too, I still remember reading somewhere that Cheryl Cole was advised to modify her accent when she went over to the United States or something, because they told her no one would be able to understand her. I also think it works a lot better for English men then English women.

To be honest what I think it is for some people (though I'm not American so can't answer for Americans) is that in US films and TV all the guys seem to have pretty nice voices, I like a lot of their voices too. Obviously their voices stand out from the American counter parts (unless they're putting on an accent themselves.) Now living in England, I don't associate the voices of people in these films and TV with every English person I meet, because I live here and know there's quite a range, but I think some people who have less exposure to England and English people in real life might immediately associate the two. Like a verbal lookalike? You sound closer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> seriously?? I always thought this was a myth and the yanks all thought we were ponces tbh. being really honest, no british people like American accents on men or women. they don't dislike them they're just ambivalent to them I guess.


I like some American accents... Just saying. Or rather some American voices really. I do love Amanda Palmer's accent though, but I've never come across another American with that accent...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Italian accents are the sexiest imo.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Italian accents are the sexiest imo.


Oh hell yea.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Oh hell yea.


Nah, bro. Australian. :yes


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

ak3891 said:


> I guess this is half way there right?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Nah, bro. Australian. :yes


I would love for a sexy Italian woman to tell me I've been a naughty boy in a slow seductive way. Not too fond of Aussies atm.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> Ew. He seems like a bad kisser. There's no need to open your mouth that wide...


He does as well the rhythm was totally messed up and barely used any of his hands.. but he had the confidence to do it


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

These accents:











I find I like a lot of European accents (too many to list really) but in some countries people are so good at speaking English they end up sounding like they come from somewhere in England/the US often D: because they imitate those accents so well haha.

(yeah I'm sorry for sort of hijacking this thread I have a thing for accents  >.>)

Chinese accents are cool too, but only when they're speaking Chinese. I like the sounds of the language.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

ak3891 said:


> He does as well the rhythm was totally messed up and barely used any of his hands.. but he had the confidence to do it


Ha, if there were no cameras he wouldn't be "confident" enough to do it. Don't be fooled.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I love British, Scottish, American and Australian accents. They are all awesome!


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

thet33g said:


> That's what i was gonna say i think by English or British accent Americans think of a posh London accent i think that is what they like. When i went to the US i was asked if i was Australian or even Scottish when i have a strong Yorkshire accent i was too young to attract girls though so maybe they would like my accent as well i doubt it though.


lol yeah an American asked my scouse mate if English was his first language


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

I think American women could like British accents because they may sound like James Bond or Hugh grant. However that is just based on stereotypes in reality only a few people talk like that in Britain. Sadly I've been told I sound like prince William


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

jjh87 said:


> I think American women could like British accents because they may sound like James Bond or Hugh grant. *However that is just based on stereotypes in reality only a few people talk like that in Britain.* Sadly I've been told I sound like prince William


From experience, most Americans can't tell the difference between any generic British accent / Southern English and posh tbh :b

I'm always told that I sound posh when I get on a mic for instance.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I really like American, Aussie and Scottish accents.
It also depends on which part of the UK you're from as well I guess. I grew up in Birmingham so I used to have an accent that everyone else in the UK makes fun of because apparently it comes across as dumb. I heard someone say once that they sound like stroke victims. Funnily enough he was a scouser which is one English accent I really dislike.
"British accents" is too vague a term but then again I guess so is "American accents".


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

I never understood what is so appealing about any accent. It doesn't do anything to me at all


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

thirdcoming said:


> I never understood what is so appealing about any accent. It doesn't do anything to me at all


It changes how you come across seriously.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

americans seem to think england is just london and the south so northern english accents are probably a turn off to them.

im from manchester but i don't think i speak with a really manc accent unlike most of my family do.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I used to chat to a lady from New Jersey on skype and a girl from North Carolina playing COD online and loved both their accents so I wouldn't say no Brits like American accents tbh.
> 
> I gotta say American girls loved my accent, that girl from New Jersey used to let her gf's speak to me coz they had never spoken to an Englishman lol


i gotta agree with you there i do like them southern usa accents, not the stereotypical southern ******* types, im talking the ones who sound nice.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

For me, a man with a British accent is a bonus


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> For me, a man with a British accent is a bonus


So would you have sex with an ugly man if he had a british accent


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> It changes how you come across seriously.


I don't know, I never took someone more or less seriously because of their accent and I spoke to so many people with different accents. I guess it's just me


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rich91 said:


> americans seem to think england is just london and the south so northern english accents are probably a turn off to them.
> 
> im from manchester but i don't think i speak with a really manc accent unlike most of my family do.


I can barely tolerate northern english accents. This is why I tune the sound of my bf talking out and fantasize about the queen. :b


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah I hate the British accent. I can't understand what they are blabbering on about.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Scottish accents can be really nice and I have to admit I have a thing for North American accents. 

Wish I could make more use of my southern English accent since no one in this country shows the slightest interest in me. I guess the US would be the place to go...damn anxiety.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mark101 said:


> No such thing as the British accent, what are you blabbering on about?


I think they're joking as their profile says they are from the UK.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I've always liked Irish and British accents the best. I guess it's just because it sounds so different from what I'm used to hearing.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

idk. i used to like all most variants of the british accent but somewhere along the line they lost their magical spark and now i just cannae be v fooking bothered. i'm actually starting to grow fond of the generic american accent, which is ubiquitous where i live (i am in N. America, after all) although there's a prevalence of something quite akin to the "valleyspeak" intonation here too amongst my age group which just really, really, reallyreally puts me off.

and also AU/NZ accents are bloody awful. they sound like they're taking the piss out of every vowel. i much prefer the similar but more natural-sounding cockney. cockney is not bad, actually; it's got swag. i'd probs hav the britlovefever if all brits sounded like that.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I ♥ British and Australian accents.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

What about south London accent? lol 
And what about scouse/manc accents?


----------



## App (Jun 28, 2013)

*Accents*

Ah but you're forgetting about an Irish accent from West Cork (to be sure!).
App.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel like i'm the only American female that doesn't give two ****s about accents.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I have a pretty standard (i.e. southern) English accent and I've been to the US twice and Canada once. I had a couple of people ask me if I was Irish or Australian each trip, and a couple of times people who did recognise me as English said they liked my accent, but for the most part people really didn't comment. When people _did_ compliment my accent, it tended to be in the smalller, more out-of-the-way places. Maybe in the past it was more of a big deal to hear a different accent, but these days I think 99% of the world is pretty used to hearing people from other countries speak... I don't think people see accents as really that remarkable. Unfortunately for us it's not the secret weapon people stereotype it to be.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The Cockney accent is fun to listen to.


----------



## Mtnman (Aug 1, 2013)

As for Brit accents, I'm indifferent to the English accent, but I do have a thing for Irish ones. (I'm American)

If I had to say which ones I find "sexier" or something, for me personally that applies to more Eastern and Southern European ones.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol why are we talking as if American accents are fundamental? 
Let's not forget it's called the "English language", not the "American language".. 
Americans are the ones who sound different :lol


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

It depends where in the you come from. Most americans think the uk is just london and stonehenge lol.

Northern English accents are more common sounding and sometimes monotone depending on where in nirthern england the person is from. Yorkshire accents tend to be very flat where as manc, scouse and geordie accents tend to be a little less flat ( to me anyway)

Southerners sound posh to me, even cockneys. Theres loads of southern uni students in my city so I know full well what the southern accent sounds like and it sounds posh to me. There were a load of southern uni students on the bus I was on earlier. I actually like the accent of the south on the ladies though. Persephone the dread who posts on this forum has a nice southern accent, dunno where in the south the accent comes from but its nice. If you see this persephone im sorry if I creeped you out lol.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Rich91 said:


> It depends where in the you come from. Most americans think the uk is just london and stonehenge lol.
> 
> Northern English accents are more common sounding and sometimes monotone depending on where in nirthern england the person is from. Yorkshire accents tend to be very flat where as manc, scouse and geordie accents tend to be a little less flat ( to me anyway)
> 
> *Southerners sound posh to me, even cockneys*. Theres loads of southern uni students in my city so I know full well what the southern accent sounds like and it sounds posh to me. There were a load of southern uni students on the bus I was on earlier. I actually like the accent of the south on the ladies though. Persephone the dread who posts on this forum has a nice southern accent, dunno where in the south the accent comes from but its nice. If you see this persephone im sorry if I creeped you out lol.


Cockneys sound posh to you ?? They occupy the same bracket as Scousers to me for some reason - in that I seem to subconsciously think they're not posh and heavily working class when ever I hear the accent. :b

Everyone seems to think I'm posh sounding (even British people) when in fact I have a generic southern sounding accent and I tend to speak slower when I'm anxious/stressed out which I think throws them off.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Cockneys sound posh to you ?? They occupy the same bracket as Scousers to me for some reason - in that I seem to subconsciously think they're not posh and heavily working class when ever I hear the accent. :b
> 
> Everyone seems to think I'm posh sounding (even British people) when in fact I have a generic southern sounding accent and I tend to speak slower when I'm anxious/stressed out which I think throws them off.


Some of them yeah. People like Ray Winstone and Jonathan Ross dont sound posh to me and they are both cockney, well I think wossy is anyway, winston definitely. I dont know why you guys sound posh to me, im not even that northern either, im from manchester and to me its not as northern as places such as newcastle, hull and other places in yorkshire. I might not be right or making any sense saying that lol.

I posted this while stood on the angel of the north


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Southern accents (excluding those which people associate with farmers and the like) do tend to sound a little (lot) posher to anyone living to the North (or even the West) of London. When my accent slips towards Kentish people remark on how 'posh' I sound, and when I take up the generic North Western grunt I sound common as muck. I do think the accents found between Lancaster and Cumbria are quite monotonous, and I always find we sound quite ... well, laid back. There's very little oomph in the voice, and it doesn't really sound as smooth. To my ears anyway.

Anyway. Accents and dating.

I don't think my accent has benefited me when it comes to dating. The few Americans who liked my accent had highly romanticised ideas about the North of England, so I'm not sure that really counts.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm half British so most people say I have a British accent!


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

tbyrfan said:


> I feel like i'm the only American female that doesn't give two ****s about accents.


I think your right about this, I couldn't give a **** about anyone's accent and in fact most just flat out get on my nerves. women are such sheep.(in general of course)


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

The accent usually sounds proper and polite to Americans. I like it but I'm not crazy about it, accents and voices just aren't that appealing to me. I know there are plenty of American girls who go crazy over it which I think is a little silly but whatever, they can have their girly fun while I remain indifferent .. Hah


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> I think your right about this, I couldn't give a **** about anyone's accent and in fact most just flat out get on my nerves. women are such sheep.(in general of course)


You post that a lot.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I like british and American accents, but I honestly don't care if they have something interesting to say, and don't be shallow or superficial or a dumb**s...though I've never dated either, I just normally enjoy sitting in a dark corner curseing to myself quietly,and writing stuff on the internet that makes me look like an intelligent idiot, and becoming bitter like a lemon in Alaska...


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

I admit I find some accents pretty irritating. I knew a girl from Leicester who really exaggerated a Northern accent and just sounded like Sean Bean to me. It drove me mad. I grew up in what's regarded as 'London-on-Sea' and seem to have some sort of gruff cockney accent. I'm sure that annoys people too. Some people mistake me for being Australian and foreign people have asked me if I'm Irish or South African.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You post that a lot.


what? the truth?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, our American accents are really boring. I wish I had a cool English or Australian accent.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

I've noticed a lot of Americans think it sounds regal, endearing, fancy and different.
They seem to associate it with the princes in fairy tales, but it's an appeal that doesn't usually last.
Date a girl that froths at the mouth over your accent and I'd wager in a year it'd go from "OHMYGODILOVEITSOMUCH!" to "I like it."


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

.....I like this birds idea, off attracting the female, put on a scary mask and jump up and down beside the female, this can't fail.....lmao


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

British accents really do it for me. Any kind, any region. Same with Irish and Scottish. I love accents.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It occurred to me a while ago that almost all fantasy TV series, movies etc in the US will at least have some (if not all) British actors, especially male ones. That being said they are usually the villains of course
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17554816
> 
> Yeah :lol it seems to be a thing.


That's another good point.
For some it may be they're princes.
For some it may be they're forbidden due to being villains.
For some it may be a shocking duality.

I am going to find some american girls and test this out. Cheerio.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Once a British guy came into the restaurant I was working at at the time. Every time I came by to pour him more tea, he would say "Fantastic!" ^_^ heehee (Usually people would either ignore me or give me a quick "thank you")

So yeah, that was nice


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

Can Americans tell the difference between a Scottish and an English accent?


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JFUh8hd7uO

There, I just ruined the English accent for everyone ^_^


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

I think a British accent in America would help somewhat, it's different and it seems to come off smoothly. I certainly think it would help more than my American speech in Britain


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

It's because when most Americans think of a British accent, they think of one of the posh ones (I'm not sure which ones to compare to though, since I'm not from England, but most of my friends are and I'm likely moving there soon). Like a Lily Allen or Elizabeth Hurley type of deal. What they don't really understand is that there's so many different British accents, and not to offend anyone, but many of them aren't exactly sexy. Also, some people just have a thing for foreign accents in general for whatever reason.


----------

